# Info on old pedigree



## Golden Leo (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi!
I need your help.
I've been doing some research on history of GR in Croatia. We are very "young" at GR history, so I've found out interesting thing. First golden in Croatia was imported from USA 20 years ago. Since I know nothing about US dogs and lines, is there anyone from "oldies" breeders that could give me some informations, photos etc....
:crossfing :crossfing

This is her pedigree
http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=72728


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Golden Leo said:


> Hi!
> I need your help.
> I've been doing some research on history of GR in Croatia. We are very "young" at GR history, so I've found out interesting thing. First golden in Croatia was imported from USA 20 years ago. Since I know nothing about US dogs and lines, is there anyone from "oldies" breeders that could give me some informations, photos etc....
> :crossfing :crossfing
> ...


It is an entirely "backyard" breeding.


----------



## Golden Leo (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that. All I've heard that she was bought from breeder and that she was truly wonderful girl in conformation and she gave wonderful progeny.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Golden Leo said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. All I've heard that she was bought from breeder and that she was truly wonderful girl in conformation and she gave wonderful progeny.


 
I'm sorry, Iva. I even plugged the available AKC number's into OFA's database to try to follow from there and none of them held any clearances.
Believe me, we see this ALL the time here in the States - someone buys a dog from another country and is told how fabulous s/he is, and it turns out that it was simply a byb type breeding (I'm unsure if "backyard breeder" is a term used outside of the States/Canada...)


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Well I think if there were pedigrees to fill in the blanks behind her great grandparents it would perhaps show something decent. Peppercreek is a kennel name I have heard of (older -- may be inactive now -- or may be a coincidence that she was named this and has nothing to do with the Peppercreek kennel name I am familiar with). Her great grandsire has a CD so someone cared enough to show him in obedience, wonder what his pedigree is?
Perhaps if you were really interested you could order pedigrees for her grandparents through AKC's website (although their downloadable pedigrees may max out at a certain # of years old?).
There is a chance there is some good back there but at first glance it really is just a backyard pet breeding.
However looking at her offspring's offspring, clearly they produced some good and hey, having introduced a wonderful breed to a new country is certainly noteworthy!


----------



## Golden Leo (Dec 3, 2008)

I have some problems with GRF. I've been trying to reply for days but every time I submit it blocks.

Than you for your time! You both are great! 
I am sorry I didn't find out more  But after all as K-9 design said, she really is the first one that introduced this amazing breed to Croatia and she will always be remembered, and of course she lives trough her progeny and Pavo is one of them. Her grandson Multi Ch Lun de Degenia Velebitica is one amazing dog, I love that dog a lot! And I am really proud he's my Pavo's grand grandfather! That guy is 13 years old and he's still like pup and he has head I hope I will get in a lifetime.... Until few days ago I didn't even know that Pavo has sth to do with USA  What a small world!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Golden Leo said:


> I have some problems with GRF. I've been trying to reply for days but every time I submit it blocks.
> 
> Than you for your time! You both are great!
> I am sorry I didn't find out more  But after all as K-9 design said, she really is the first one that introduced this amazing breed to Croatia and she will always be remembered, and of course she lives trough her progeny and Pavo is one of them. Her grandson Multi Ch Lun de Degenia Velebitica is one amazing dog, I love that dog a lot! And I am really proud he's my Pavo's grand grandfather! That guy is 13 years old and he's still like pup and he has head I hope I will get in a lifetime.... Until few days ago I didn't even know that Pavo has sth to do with USA  What a small world!


 
That's really great, Iva. Your dogs are lovely!


----------

